# shrimp



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

does anyone have any CRS or CBS or OEBT for decent prices or for trade for mosses or plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I know it's not what you are looking for but Dallas north aquariums has cherry shrimp, and amanos every now and then.

have you asked jax77 if he has any for sale?


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

U can buy some RCS from jax. He has good quality


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was at dna I didn't see any shrimp. they where either out or so tiny my6 bad eyes couldn't see them... I did get some plants, and I said 9.99 what one second let me ask steve something, and kelly screaming at me "don't blame it on me.. all that over steve writing down 9.99 and not 3.99x3 that is still ringing in my ears.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I can trade some (for plants) or give it to you! Let me know what plants you have available for trade!
Cherry shrimp, right?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> I can trade some (for plants) or give it to you! Let me know what plants you have available for trade!
> Cherry shrimp, right?


I'd would take some cheery shrimps in trade for some plants. I have amazon swords, anbuis,crypts,and some fern.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If you come to the christmas party, we should have crystal shrimp available I think the originals were B-C grade, but I think some have bred up in quality. We haven't really paid attention, lots of other stuff going on, but probably need to thin them out in the small tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the grade scale in shrimp?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think it goes a-g, and then can double from a-g or triple.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

here is how they are graded and i ould love some macfan they are going in the oldest girls room. i have her facinated with shrimp now.

http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The tank is a bit overgrown with Duckweed and HC

__
https://flic.kr/p/5236094763

But the shrimp are happy with it

__
https://flic.kr/p/5236090079

It's the tank in my bedroom, I literally haven't fertilized or done water changes in months... it's almost solid with mosses and things, but the load is so low on the tank and the plant mass so high, it works out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice shrimp, who's the lady with the skateboard?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The skateboard was done by us for a charity auction benefiting the Scottish Rite Children's hospital. She was one of the people carrying the boards around so the audience could see and bid on them. More details on our website: www.artifacturestudios.com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool thanks, I use to skateboard when I was younger. then slipped when trying to grind down the ledge at a the plano skate park, and ripped up my left ankle almost had to have it cut off, and then said no more skateboarding... I still like to watch skateboard shows,see the kids skate,and learn about the skateboard scene.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the market price should I expect to pay based on the grade, ie S


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would say avg. is 75 cents to 3 dollars each for s grade cherry shrimp. what shrimp are you looking for robert? I would love some ninji or tiger shrimp but I bet they cost a pretty penny, or a big stack of green paper.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh I wish I had the room of for another shrimp tank but I'm sticking with Cherry Red Shrimp tank for now. I'm just curious.


----------

